# Mythos Black Or Daytona



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Peeps,

I'm be migrating from the brilliant MK2 clan once I get my new TTS in December, ordered yesterday and still agonising whether I'm made the right colour choice. 
Still time to change i've specked daytona but what do you recon

Ta

Migzy


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Had black and a dark grey before (not Audis but very close colours)

Black looks stunning for about 10 minutes when washed, but dark grey looks better for longer (imo)


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Just been out to the shops in the sunshine spotted A3 and RS6 both in Daytona.One of the best Audi colours by far.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

I had a similar problem between Silver and Red. In the end, I choose Silver because it looks cleaner longer. A bit of a cop out really but since I'm the one who washes, waxes and cleans it, no contest.


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

Mine is Mythos black, and I love it. Of course you have to wash it now and then, but it's hard to beat the TT i black when it's clean. That being said, I think both colors look awesome.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

The missus loves mythos, but having had 2 black cars that have been keyed, it's put me off having another. It does look lovely in black though, but having had daytona I like both equally.

damm it, might have to be flip of a coin

Ta

Migzy


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Having had one black car I'd personally never have another one. Black shows all the swirl marks and scratches.
But it's your car why let anyone decide for you.
I had a sepang blue S1 awful colour to maintain shows up all the wash marks very high maintenance.
Daytona is a lovely colour really suits the Tts.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Daytona without a doubt, black just doesn't work..


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Grey, every Daytona of the week...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Mythos black for me... :mrgreen: 
Black hides the poor finish/fitting of the s-line side skirt...


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I struggled with the same two colours, and as I couldn't decide went with something completely different.

Daytona is a great colour, but I think it's a victim of it's own success, it's everywhere these days.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I ordered brilliant black, somehow ended up with mythos if I ordered again I would go for nano.


----------

